# My horrible day



## Codey Amprim (Feb 9, 2012)

Before I go and jump off the tallest bridge I can find, let me tell you of the wondrous day I'm having.

Wake up, it's 8:00 a.m.; not feeling good after eating a rather gross Philly cheese steak hoagie the night before. I sleep in - miss my Geology class for the first time. One of those mornings where you don't have the willpower to have the willpower to get up (yes, you read that correctly).

Sleep in, feel awful when I get up at 11. Class in an hour.

I go to class, world civilization to 1500, my least favorite this semester. I sit there while my teacher, an African man with a very thick accent, jumps around from subject to subject as he has done every class, leaving my notes looking as if Satan tried to write a love poem. So I stare at the wall blankly, and I start trying to piece together my story for my WIP and what I'm going to do next. 

Class ends, walk up to my house, walk back down in an hour. During this time, I decide not to room in a dorm for next year after I looked at the contract. I'd be looking at upwards of $5,000 *a semester* - more money than what the tuition is. So, I have to tell my friend who I was to room with that I couldn't go through with it. I feel horrible about it, but he's understanding, so that didn't end up so bad.

I celebrate by how I always do, and that's by going to subway and stuffing my face with a double meat buffalo chicken sub. I don't eat in the restaurant, and I go home. Low and behold, it's cold. It only took three minutes to get to the house by car. I eat it anyway.

Elated that the $300 in my bank account isn't going to a deposit for the dorm (which I found out _wasn't_ a deposit, but rather *an application fee...*), I go and buy Minecraft for 26 bucks for something for me to do when I'm not feeling creative.

I ask my friend if he would like to play a multiplayer game with me. Apparently my other friend had a birthday party (guess who wasn't invited). Morale shrinking once again.

Now a few days back, after I quit playing swtor (star wars MMO), I got Steam. Got Team Fortress II, and when I go to play it, my computer crashes. Not a normal crash, just restarts the entire computer randomly. But in its restarting glory, it doesn't go past the start up screen. Manual restart is my only option.

I get Minecraft going.. about 5 minutes in, BAM - restart. In a hellish rage I scream, and then go on a hunt to delete every game from my computer. I do so. Start up Minecraft... going good until 10 mins in before it crashes again.

Despair settles in.

I recently got a new graphics card: a GeForce GT 430 from Nvidia. That was for the star wars MMO. It ran fine for it, but can't run those crappy little ones? Something else must be wrong.

I update all the drivers and everything, but to no avail. It. still. keeps. happening. x.x

I give up and hook my Xbox up; play some Battlefield 3, get aggravated at the game and at the fact that apparently my latest mic-headset doesn't work (tried it in 3 different controllers). This is about my 10th headset.

I go back on my computer and dive back into fixing it.

I look into the problem some more when it crashes by going into detail with the report. I try some things, eventually end up at a site that will fix it for me - a Microsoft certified partner.

Oh, yay... $40. Free my ass. Swallowing my pride, I put my info in. I download it. Tells me to call a number. I call it, get connected to some guy I can't understand in Vancouver.

20 minutes on the phone. 20. All he did, after remotely controlling my PC, was copy my verification key from my email to the program. For the next 18 minutes I listened to this guy tell me how bad computer viruses are now a days. He even opens up an article on it, on my internet. After that, he shows me a list of errors that were wrong with my computer - apparently something with Bonjour (I have never used the damn thing) was making a crap-ton of errors and warnings on my computer.'

All the while I have an error report minimized in the corner, which he ignores despite me bringing it to attention.

These are no ordinary errors and warnings.... dun dun dun. -.-

So after telling me how they cannot be deleted by any conventional means - what the hell? are these things like some kind of demon from D&D that's impervious to everything?

He tells me how only a Microsoft Technician can do this... he tells me it about 3 times. Then he says, "For only $199.95, you'll have PC support for a full year!" WOW. REALLY?! (I'm trying to refrain from using the almighty f-bomb as much as I can)

Then the asking of the credit card number comes along and for me to direct myself to them.  I quickly get out of that situation. After declining, the phone goes silent, everything on my comp is closed out, and it is restarted. After my third call of "Hello" to the random void-demon that abducted my oh-so-helpful friend, I hang up and unplug my computer.

So now here I am, after finding out that this "Money-back guarantee" thing has disappeared into the void with the technician, and that the hotline for it is closed after 5pm.

Mythic Scribes - if you have any emergency ale, mead, beer, wine, unicorn vomit, whatever... I am in dire need of aid.

How was your day?

/RANTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 9, 2012)

How was my day?

Better than the above scenario, but only just


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww oop: Cody,

 I am really sorry. I hate days like that. I feel for ya. 

Hope today is a better one. And do try to get your money back that was just wrong on so many levels. :balanced:
I also hope you are feeling better after the bad food issue. :eeeew!:


----------



## Xanados (Feb 9, 2012)

First world problems.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, thats one s#%* of a day.  I don't know what that cheesy thingy was, but it sounds cursed (but I'm vegetarian, so what do I know).

I can sympathise with your position as a suffering gamer Codey.  Just days ago my PS3 had "the yellow light of death", so it won't start up again because it could be a fire hazard.  And I've still got a game in there.  And I suspect I will just have to pick up a new one, because despite warranty I have a sneaky suspicion they won't be repairing it:devil:.  I had quite a bit of game data on it.  AS WELL AS 300 SONGS!

I can feel a rant coming on.  I really hate how Sony and microsoft have to be such stingy, tight-arsed, money-grabbing, greedy, oppertunistic buggers (that was the clean version, there could be non-members reading this).  No doubt they will try and get money out of me anyway, innocent as I am.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope things go better for you, Codey!


----------

